# Electrical Career Path



## ICanSmellThePOWER! (May 22, 2010)

Out of the electrical field options which one is the best.

Computers, Electronics Controls &amp; Communication, Power are the major ones but if there is another tell me about it

Categorized by : Money, Enjoyment, Opportunities for Advancement


----------



## ICanSmellThePOWER! (May 26, 2010)

ICanSmellThePOWER! said:


> Out of the electrical field options which one is the best.
> Computers, Electronics Controls &amp; Communication, Power are the major ones but if there is another tell me about it
> 
> Categorized by : Money, Enjoyment, Opportunities for Advancement


Anybody got anything to say


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 26, 2010)

Those aren't really career paths in electrical engineering. They are just sort of broad categories that NCEES has chosen to break up the depth portions of their exam.

To answer your question, out of your criteria for choosing a career path (Money, Enjoyment, Opportunities for Advancement), enjoyment should be first and foremost. Money and advancement will come with time and experience, but if you don't enjoy what you are doing, it won't be worth it in the end. Enjoyment is also purely subjective, so nobody can tell you which career path you will enjoy the most. I absolutely loathed doing electrical controls work, but one of the guys I graduated with absolutely loves it.


----------



## audioaddict (May 28, 2010)

ICanSmellThePOWER! said:


> Out of the electrical field options which one is the best.
> Computers, Electronics Controls &amp; Communication, Power are the major ones but if there is another tell me about it
> 
> Categorized by : Money, Enjoyment, Opportunities for Advancement


When I was back in school, I laughed at power and thought it would be very boring.

Back then ('97-'01), it was all about I.T., computers, VLSI, wireless communications, etc. It was booming stuff and interesting.

The market crashed, I had a hard time finding a job. Then got into fire alarm...eventually power and prefer it the most.

I think power is by far the most stable and marketable as you can do this work anywhere in the US. A lot of the higher tech stuff is relegated to certain pockets of the US, like California, Texas, North Carolina, Washington state, etc.

When times are very good, high tech is great but when times are bad they are horrific. My sister has been suffering in the VLSI field without a job for over a year, but was banking it big time in the early '00s.

The point about enjoying the work is most important of course. Just be aware of the differences in job stability.


----------



## cdcengineer (May 28, 2010)

I've worked on the power side for MEP firms after having spent time in the field as an electrician. I enjoy the work, but the Architectural MEP work is tough because typical projects are contracted thru Architects. IMO, Architects should act the the in a form of general contractor for the design phase. However, I find many Architects are just in the way of providing owners with the MEP systems that might best suit the project.

Go for job satisfaction as the others have pointed out. Over the long haul it's the most important.


----------



## DarenC (Jun 9, 2010)

ICanSmellThePOWER! said:


> Out of the electrical field options which one is the best.
> Computers, Electronics Controls &amp; Communication, Power are the major ones but if there is another tell me about it
> 
> Categorized by : Money, Enjoyment, Opportunities for Advancement


You can make pretty good money in any of the EE fields.

Only you can answer the question about enjoyment. No field is enjoyable to all EEs nor is any unenjoyable to all.

Opportunity for advancement is really more of a function of your ability and hard work than of the field you enter.

Sorry for a pretty useless answer.


----------

